# How to for Roundcube 1.4.8 under FreeBSD 11.4?



## sidney2017 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi,

I tried to setup Roundcube 1.4.8.1 under FreeBSD 11.4 with help of following guide:








						Guide On How To Install Roundcube On FreeBSD
					

A Step By Step Guide On How To Install Roundcube On FreeBSD Now before you start. I did not make this guide because I think Roundcube is a better than other webmail clients. It's here is because someone asked me to set up Roundcube for them ages



					www.xfiles.dk
				




Roundcube "nearly" works but unfortunately the last part of the guide mentioned above obviously are not valid for FreeBSD 11.4 and Roundcube 1.4.8.

That parts begins here:



> Optional Enable client side filters start:
> 
> You can use managesieve to allow users create their own custom rules.
> 
> ...



But *dovecot-managesieve* does not exist in the ports under FreeBSD 11.4!
And that is why *sockstat -l4 |grep "dovecot" *does NOT show up:

dovecot  managesiev 31037 4  tcp4   *:2000                *:*
dovecot  managesiev 31036 4  tcp4   *:2000                *:*
dovecot  managesiev 31035 4  tcp4   *:2000                *:*
Additionally clicking on "settings" (domain-tld/roundcube/?_task=settings) in Roundcube in my installation results in an 500 error. But the rest seems to work correctly (getting and sending emails).

Meanwhile I found out that the settings link works correctly when I delete following plugin in the list of active plugins in Roundcube´s config.inc.php:

*


		Code:
	

'recipient_to_contact',

*
Is that plugin not compatible with PHP 7.3.22?


Anyone who can recommend an Step-by-Step-Guide for installing Roundcube 1.4.X under FreeBSD 11.4 and integrating it with Dovecot2?

Obviously managesieve was replaced by dovecot-pigeonhole?

Thanks and kind regards
Sidney2017


----------

